# Pseudocode



## Xaver (10. Jun 2006)

Hi!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich habe einen Pseudocode, in dem Befehle drin stehen wie 
	
	
	
	





```
x = x[2 :]
```
 "x" müsste ein Array sein. 
Was soll hier der Doppelpunkt bedeuten? Ich habe in Pseudocode noch nie solche Angaben gesehen und hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.    

Grüsse, Xaver


----------



## norman (12. Jun 2006)

kannst du evtl den zusammenhang posten?


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jun 2006)

Solche Syntax gibt es in _rein funktionalen_ Sprachen (Lisp also nicht).

Dein Konstrukt bedeutet: 
Weise x das Teilarray von x beginnend ab dem 2. Index zu.

Je nach Sprache kann der Teilausdruck _2:_ kontextbezogen
sein und sich damit (natürlichsprachlich) bedeuten x[2 : x.length] oder
es steht einfach für alle Zahlen von 2 bis unendlich.

Letzteres klappt natürlich nur bei Sprachen die _Lazy-Evaluation_
implementieren  :wink:


----------



## Xaver (18. Jun 2006)

Danke!!


----------

